# Hopper popper



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Have any of you ever used a hopper popper for humane dispatch?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXBgfwJzWhY[/ame]


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

Doesn't look to humane, the rabbit it still fully aware of what is going on. Just snapped it's neck, it was still alive while putting the legs in the hooks. 

Not sure about you but i'M thinking hooks in my legs wouldn't feel so great


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I do not like them myself----I agree does not look 
Humane at all to me. I will use my steel pipe or pellet gun myself.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Nope, don't think I'll try it. Pellet gun & 2 little nooses hanging from nails works for me.


----------



## longhairboy (Feb 16, 2015)

I never thought of using my pellet gun. Just one pop to the head? Close range? I still don't have any to butcher yet but have to have it figured out before I get there


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

I use a homemade hopper popper and it works real well, better then hammer, broom method or shooting. I took a hard piece of wood and cut a "V" shape hung it so the "V" is horizontal with the opening away from me put neck in and pull towards me, over quickly. Just make sure the wood isn't too thick or it won't work.
I also use it for poultry, just put their neck in and slit their throat


----------



## iluvrats (May 2, 2014)

it looks like the hooks don't go through the feet, the feet just are nested into the shape of the hook?


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

It's very humane. It's hard to beat separation at the cerebreal cortex. Nervous system dead at that point. 

Theres no hooks through feet. It's a shackle, you lock the door under the bar to prevent slipping out.


----------



## RookieRabbits (Oct 24, 2015)

We used the Rabbit Wringer (same as the hopper popper) for one litter. Haven't used it again since it seemed the rabbits were terrified for their last seconds of life since it's such an awkward position for them to be in. We now use our high powered pellet gun. We make a small enclosure with an ex-pen and let the rabbit munch on some greens. A single shot to the back of the head is lights out.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

I now use a modified broomstick method because of old age and weak muscles. I use a metal rod but instead of pulling the legs I just step on the rod and crush the neck. Another benefit of old age is I quickly forget the rabbits even though I do treat them like pets and hug and pet them. The only hard part is actually deciding to do the dispatching.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

It's humane IMO. For demonstration in the video, the man did hold the animal in an awkward position for an extended amount of time. The animal in real life should not be held in that position long at all. Picking up, insertion, and cervical dislocation should all be one fast smooth motion that takes no time at all. 

Cervical dislocation, when done properly, is fast and humane. I actually like these products more than the broomstick method because you're more in control of the animal - which is the variable here.


----------



## Sawyer_Barbie (Oct 8, 2014)

I prefer to use a pellet gun. They are always in a much better mood then that rabbit was prior to being dispatched.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

One of the best ways of dispatching a rabbit. Quick, and painless if done right. He demonstrated too slow. We use a homemade one.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Even with the pellet gun there is a sweet spot to hit.

Bit different spot between gods creatures.

And theirs those you need a bit more then a pellet gun.

Tap that though its all she wrote.

I've messed up before, you will know when you missed it.

still cleaner and easier if you botch it vs other methods.

Pretty punny bunny to butcher though...


----------



## NewLibertyHmstd (Oct 10, 2015)

We're using a German captured bolt gun made by a company called "Dick".

It has proven reliable for penetrating the cranial cavity and rendering them unconscious. We then quickly hang and bleed them. I treat our breeders and broilers very well like pets almost and would not use a method that would cause them any preventable pain.


----------

